# Metrosexual Quiz



## Guest (Jan 15, 2004)

How metrosexual are you? Take the quiz and find out:
Metrosexual Quiz

For those of you who don't know. A metrosexual man is a straight guy who is preoccupied with femine/gay concerns such as fashion, his clothing, hair, skin, and nails.

I guess it's a result of urbanization, lack of manual labor and chronic television viewing. Many men are losing their male identities and taking up shopping and dancing instead of hunting and football.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2004)

I got 7 out of 50.


> 7 points is in the 0 through 9 points range
> Stud! You're a manly man! May I suggest some more contact sports like football? You can watch big, strong athletes sweat away as they tap each other's ass.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

some of those questions dont apply







WTF is banana clothing?


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

i got 12


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

6 points is in the 0 through 9 points range
Stud! You're a manly man! May I suggest some more contact sports like football? You can watch big, strong athletes sweat away as they tap each other's ass.


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

what does this mean 6 points is in the 0 through 9 points range


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

Your Score: 9 / 50


----------



## BUMPKIN (Nov 7, 2003)

I scored a 12 
If anyone ever sees me out wearing a diagonal striped shirt please shoot me


----------



## ~SUNshine~ (Nov 6, 2003)

:laugh: 
thats a funny quiz I did it for the hell and I got 23, but thats okay I'm a girl..


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2004)

rbP NUT said:


> some of those questions dont apply
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Banana Republic is an expensive and trendy clothing store here in the U.S. It's popular among gay people.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Bullsnake said:


> rbP NUT said:
> 
> 
> > some of those questions dont apply
> ...


 10/50

I'll admit...i like Banana Republic...most pple in my family does...my g/f does too...it has good stuff...a little expensive...


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

4/50


----------



## Void (Aug 24, 2003)

i also got a 7/50


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

spiderman2099uk said:


> 4/50












4 points is in the 0 through 9 points range
Stud! You're a manly man! May I suggest some more contact sports like football? You can watch big, strong athletes sweat away as they tap each other's ass.

the rest of you are GAY as hell!


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

18/50....but in all fairness...when my girlfriend was in beauty school, she tested all the pedicure, manicure, waxing, etc on me....and she is my stylist....hell if I can get it done for free, why not?.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

30/50


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

bananna clothes... bananna republic


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

sh*t.. 25/50, the shaving couldnt count because it was for bodybuilding contests


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

28.0% 14.0 points out of 50


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> sh*t.. 25/50, the shaving couldnt count because it was for bodybuilding contests


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

10/50 is GOOD, right people?


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

i got 13







or a 26% but by god i am definitly not gay. i must admit, when i get really stressed i do cry so u can call me a p*ssy if u want but i guess thats why i put im in touch with my feminine side. because i thought if i cryed that meant i was in touch.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

slipx888 said:


> i got 13
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Your GAYER than me by 3 notches Slipx. Yes!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2004)

Poseidon X said:


> sh*t.. 25/50, the shaving couldnt count because it was for bodybuilding contests


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

haha.. that has nothing to do with being gay, some guys are just getting mega picky about things. This is the trend in busines, you dont see 350lbs corpotae excetuvies with unshaven beards and unibrows drinking slurpys at their desk.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

> 13 points is in the 10 through 20 points range
> Possible future metrosexual? You're still masculine, but I will question it if you start wearing shirts with diagonal stripes










Its because I dont drink Evian :sad:


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

DAMIT lostsoul, u probably had to cheat!! and u still almost tied me!







jk lol


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> haha.. that has nothing to do with being gay


 right.....


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Metrosexual doesn't mean gay. I know a lot of straight metrosexuals... It's about being fashionable, trendy and urban.

---------------------------------------

If Mark Simpson is gay, does that mean metrosexuals are too? Most current references seem to peg metros as hetero, but in Simpson's original definition, orientation was unimportant. Simpson clarified this point in an interview with Russia's OM Magazine, explaining, "Metrosexuality is in fact the end of 'sexuality'." He goes on to say that when it comes to metros, sexuality "is utterly immaterial because the metrosexual has taken himself as his own love object and pleasure as his sexual aim. Desire in the metrosexual has been uncoupled, or at least irretrievably loosened, from reproduction and gender -- and reattached to commercial signs. Adverts. Images. Icons. Brands."

In general parlance, to be called metrosexual is not to be called gay, but rather sensitive, chic and cultured.

---------------------------------------

Some of the most commonly labeled metrosexual prototypes include English soccer star David Beckham and screen icons Brad Pitt, Hugh Jackman and Tom Cruise. All these men are as much models as they are sports stars or actors, welcoming the not-so-furtive female gazes like the walking billboards they've become.

---------------------------------------

Source: http://www.askmen.com/fashion/austin_100/1...hion_style.html


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)




----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

> AVG SCORE
> 30.7% 15.4 points out of 50
> 
> 72601 have taken this test so far.
> ...


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

well put mettle. The metrosexual of today was the gentleman of yesterday. I can't believe how few people actually know how to eat a meal properly. I have had to attend alot of dinning etiquette classes as part of my education which im thankful for.

Many people dont even know this basic: You never put butter directly on your bread. You are supposed to remove each piece of bred from the roll and butter it individually. You may think this doesnt matter, but well educated executives like your boss know this.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2004)

Poseidon X said:


> I can't believe how few people actually know how to eat a meal properly. I have had to attend alot of dinning etiquette classes as part of my education which im thankful for.


 I have dining etiquette. Here are some of my tips:

1) When you're eating a meal and you feel a huge belch coming up -close your mouth! Open mouth belching during the meal may be considered rude by some cultures.

2) If you have to take a crap during dinner and you drop your change (for tipping the waitress) into the toilet -roll up your sleeves before retreiving the coins from the toilet!

As you can see I'm quite knowledgable, If you have any questions or need help with your etiquette homework, feel free to PM me. :smile:


----------



## SexyAdonis (Mar 7, 2003)

15/50 but I'm a chick....took it out of boredom.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

I got a 2

"2 points is in the 0 through 9 points range
Stud! You're a manly man! May I suggest some more contact sports like football? You can watch big, strong athletes sweat away as they tap each other's ass."


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i got 3









take that all of you gays :rasp:

my parents gave me an "idiots guild to etteictue" for my birthday


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

you know i think it gives that same response for everyone


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> you know i think it gives that same response for everyone










i got 32 pionts


----------



## cabbycarny (Jun 30, 2003)

i took the test just because..9/50 and im a girl


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

hey death, we will have to go get sugar-free vanilla latte's with oraganic milk when i get back


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

i got a 8/50...so what if my girl freind makes me Nair my back


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

I got a 3...

I thought it was funny though...

Jeffrey


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> hey death, we will have to go get sugar-free vanilla latte's with oraganic milk when i get back










i drink soy milk


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Death in # said:


> Poseidon X said:
> 
> 
> > hey death, we will have to go get sugar-free vanilla latte's with oraganic milk when i get back
> ...


 Fair trade coffee, anyone?


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

I got 5/50


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

who has forests growing out of their armpits?.. that is the sickest thing ever.. and girls hate that!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> who has forests growing out of their armpits?.. that is the sickest thing ever.. and girls hate that!


 what?


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

Innes said:


> Poseidon X said:
> 
> 
> > who has forests growing out of their armpits?.. that is the sickest thing ever.. and girls hate that!
> ...


 thats true mate, may be thats where you've been going wrong.lol


----------



## Scrambled (Dec 17, 2003)

22 of 50. That's funny! I have a guy at work who is metrosexual...and he's proud of it. Kinda scary...


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

hot girls.. do not like nasty guys with hair everywhere. You have to at least trim the armpit hairs. pull out your nose hairs (nasty).. in fact make sure all your hair is always trimmed and in nice order or that will be the first reason they dont call back.


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> i got 3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 they need to give you an idiot guide to spelling. Jokin


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> i got 3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Huh, no wonder it was an idiot's edition.

Wwo you guys are flamer-rific. I got a 5/10.......lol and I already play football but I do not enjoy watching if any ass slappings..


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> hot girls.. do not like nasty guys with hair everywhere. You have to at least trim the armpit hairs. pull out your nose hairs (nasty).. in fact make sure all your hair is always trimmed and in nice order or that will be the first reason they dont call back.










thats why i have 3 diffrent trimmers and shavers


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Hot damn, I got 5/50


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

that reminds me to trim my pit's cheers :laugh:


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

7/50 yea im a manly man


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

14/50.. its kinda like my school grades


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

Scrambled said:


> 22 of 50. That's funny! I have a guy at work who is metrosexual...and he's proud of it. Kinda scary...:rock:


 You scored a 22 out of 50? I think you are the metrosexual at work. glad to hear you are proud of it. Don't be ashamed of who you are.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

Your Score: 3 / 50

YOUR SCORE 
6.0% 3.0 points out of 50

AVG SCORE 
30.7% 15.4 points out of 50

74776 have taken this test so far.

69388 people have scored higher than you.

3330 people have scored lower than you.

2058 people made the same grade as you.

ahhahaha..


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Ahhhh 19/50....... Yikes....Well At least i didn't pass 20!


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

8 out of 50

damn that was a funny quiz


----------



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

6/50


----------

